

Ask HN: Which O'Reilly books do you like and own? - gsivil

The O'Reilly series offer a great number of titles to choose from. 
And I would guess that it is the favorite publishing house of many of us here.
I personally own a few books myself:<p>Make series:<p><pre><code>    1.)  Electronics

    2.)  Making things talk
</code></pre>
Nutshell series:<p><pre><code>    3.)  Linux

    4.) Python
</code></pre>
Pocket Reference series:<p><pre><code>    5.) Linux

    6.) HTML &#38; XHTML
</code></pre>
Which titles do you own? Which ones are you thinking of getting? Of course it would be also interesting to have some other posts on other popular publishing houses such as Apress
======
quiesce
I have and like “Mac OS X for Unix Geeks” 4th/Leopard ed. and “Writing GNU
Emacs Extensions”.

